# Over 1 million Samsung HDTVs sold in the US last month



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Press Release:



> _Samsung TV's US Monthly Sales Hit New Record High
> 
> Samsung TV reached new monthly sales high of 1.15 million in Oct this year in US after touching the 1 Million sales' milestone about a year ago. With stellar sales performances under its belt, Samsung TV is aiming high to claim the 7th consecutive global best seller title. The 1.15 million sales records especially in fiercely competitive North American market is largely contributable to premium marketing, efficient supply management strategy, and technology prowess. Samsung Electronics has put the 75 inch ES9000 Smart TV at the forefront of its premium marketing to consolidate its market leadership knowing that the potential demand for super large TV is there in the US market._


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

This is great news for Samsung. I know many people who have them and they are all very happy with their quality!

I wonder if the lower price for the lower size Samsungs (under 60 inch) and quality are the main reason why folks are purchasing Samsungs instead of similar Sony and other flat panel manufacturers? 

The 75 inch Samsung are very pricey but those under 60 inch are very affordable for the common man.

Not sure if Samsung can get to the next million sales with the pricey 75 inch..


----------

